# internal memory clone?



## jentink (Apr 10, 2012)

I am replacing the motherboard in a Samsung Stratosphere... I'd like to copy exactly the internal memory from the original phone to the new phone. (both are rooted)

I can use pull from adb to get /system, etc., copied to my laptop. Can I simply use push with those same files onto the new phone?


----------



## jentink (Apr 10, 2012)

nevermind - i should have thought of this first.

found a nice and easy solution with a nandroid backup.

i made a nandroid backup of the original motherboard, put the new motherboard in, rooted it, and did a nandroid restore. voila, exact same phone with new motherboard.


----------

